
Show HN: 30 Days of React - jashmenn
https://www.fullstackreact.com/30-days-of-react/
======
Zombieball
I'd love it if a series like this was made where a React website and React
Native app were made in tandem. Suggestions for project layout and
architecture would show you how to reuse core business logic between both
apps.

Perhaps even the view layers could have some overlap?

I currently work on a team that supports multiple native Android apps and an
Angular 1.X web app. The ability to reuse code in this fashion is the biggest
lure to React for me. I've seen a few blog articles that cover this topic at a
shallow level. If anyone has resources they could share it would be much
appreciated.

~~~
fourstar
[https://github.com/este/este](https://github.com/este/este) is what you want

Just git clone and start playing around with it. Great docs as well.

~~~
Zombieball
Awesome, I gave it a quick glance. This line from Readme makes me happy:

> code shared across platforms (browser, server, native mobile)

I'll definitely have to take a closer look. Thanks!

~~~
Longhanks
As someone who appreciates apps that tailor to each specific platform and
respect that platform's unique features and guidelines, this scares me.

~~~
vincentriemer
React Native doesn't make it so you share UI code between platforms
([https://facebook.github.io/react-native/docs/platform-
specif...](https://facebook.github.io/react-native/docs/platform-specific-
code.html)). What you get to share is all the business logic between tailored
UIs.

~~~
clay_to_n
You can share UI code between platforms if you want, though!

At least Android + iOS. Some components are platform- specific but at least on
a small simple app I've been successful sharing my UI code.

~~~
acjohnson55
I haven't yet done any React Native, but it seems to me that hypothetically,
you can share or not share as you go down the component tree. I can imagine
dedicated layouts per platform, then shared widget clusters, then dedicated
low-level widget implementations.

~~~
Dibes
Yup, there is an entry point for both the Android and iOS app. You can point
to the same root component or a separate one if you want separate layouts
orwhat have you

------
acemarke
This is a _great_ tutorial series! I've already added it to my React/Redux
links list ([0}), and is definitely one that I'd point people to right away in
the future, along with other tutorials like the official React docs ([1]), the
"React to the Future" slideshow ([2]), and the "Learn Raw React - no JSX or
ES6" tutorial ([3]).

[0] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

[1] [https://facebook.github.io/react/](https://facebook.github.io/react/)

[2] [http://elijahmanor.com/talks/react-to-the-
future/dist/#/](http://elijahmanor.com/talks/react-to-the-future/dist/#/)

[3] [http://jamesknelson.com/learn-raw-react-no-jsx-flux-
es6-webp...](http://jamesknelson.com/learn-raw-react-no-jsx-flux-es6-webpack/)

------
mcintyre1994
This looks great, I like how it looks like it doesn't just jump straight into
assuming the reader knows the tools of compiled Javascript.

One thing - I clicked a link very close to the top to get the pdf, I was sold
quick. But the popup modal didn't say anything about why you wanted my Email,
so I didn't enter it. I got to the bottom and say a small, light grey "no
spam" promise so I eventually signed up, but I very nearly bounced.

------
antoniuschan99
Looks great. As for React Native, I think React Native Express is cool

------
boriselec
It's better to use unminified scripts.

